# K-60



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been offered a k-60 by a soon to be retired plumber. The specs say it can handle a 1-1/2" thru 4" drain. My question is can this machine handle a 6" clay drain.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes it can but it depends on the actual job, mild roots no problem, if there is a good amount of roots then you need to switch from the stock 7/8" cable to 7/8" innercore cable. I use the innercore as my lead cable on most jobs anyway, some folks use nothing but innercore but it is heavy and expensive. If you go the innercore route then buy the General Wire cables as they cost a lot less then Ridgid and are better in my opinion. Cable Center in St. Louis usually has the best price I have found. I have even used 2 K-60's together for one tough job in 6" once. To answer your question yes it will do 6" but if you did a lot of 6" it is better to have a dedicated bigger machine. I use a spartan 1065 for most of my 6" lines.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I own a 8 unit building and will need it for maintenance rodding.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Cuda said:


> If you go the innercore route then buy the General Wire cables as they cost a lot less then Ridgid and are better in my opinion. Cable Center in St. Louis usually has the best price I have found.


Agreed, I did the same thing.

The Cable Center:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you checked prices and shipping costs with Allan J Coleman? I have always found the best prices with Marv.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Might try terry austin at all star equipment sales inc. too. I get some good prices from him. [email protected] 1-800-950-5023


----------

